# Crean banda para controlar el iphone



## Chico3001 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thalmic Labs ha creado una nueva banda para el brazo que permite controlar los dispositivos electronicos.... como no se me ocurrio algo asi antes..


----------



## asherar (Feb 27, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> como no se  me ocurrio algo asi antes..



Porque nuestra educación occidental "ordenada" nos condiciona a pensar 
en la prolongación "normal" de las cosas. 
No se nos educa para el pensamiento lateral, ni para generar saltos cualitativos.
En otras palabras la respuesta es: "porque en realidad no somos libres".

La idea de usar los músculos para controlar dispositivos es realmente brillante.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2013)

ademas de lo que dice alejandro hay otro tema mas, que tambien se lo puede englobar en el "no se nos educa " o en "no somos libres realmente " .

en un pais desarrollado , en el cual si hay educacion, y se incentiva la inventiva, el desarrollo , la invesstigacion y bla bl a, pues tendremos cientos y miles de empresas , grandes y pequeñas investigando ciertos temas.
hoy a uno se le courrira implementear su investigacion en tal cosa, mañana a otro en tal otra.
los distintos grupos  (investigadores, empresarios, etc) podran hacer acuerdos.
como ven :
es un ambiente fluido donde si se da la posibilidad de que florezcan las ideas y se asocien .

pero en un pais donde solo se vive de corrupcion, de politica, de trabajar de lo basico , los ganadores son : mujeres que se desnudan u hombres que juegan futbol , donde se estudia lo minimo para conseguir un trabajo.
o donde el empresario que crece un poco se le roba a impuestos o se lo trata de "oligarca" .
la inventiva no encuentra un terreno fertil.
el desarrollo es devorado por la politica, o por tus mismo compatriotas que en vez de compartir u asociarse y copmpartir y tirar juntos para el mismo lado  actuan basicamente de una forma "piraña canibal"  .
es obvio que no florecera mucho.


como haber hay tantisimas ramas, areas de investigacion , como para entretenernos miles de vidas.
recuerdo hace un tiempo haber leido de la empresa xerox, que si bien es un gigante que ha mostrado sus torpezas y errores en algunas cosas, pero ahi han nacido ideas muy buenas, brillantes.
y estaban con una politica y un soft. para que la gente de la empresa este muy entrelazada entre si , compartir ideas, tipo que lo que uno piensa o sabe o esta desarrollando si lo acoplamos a lo de otro puede ser algo muy pero muy productivo.

un electronico o programador de estos equipos no se le ocurrira lo de el control muscular a menos que venga otro y le diga que en electromedicina se pueden detectar ok los movimientos musculares: ahi se suman 2 conocimientos distintos que dan un resultado, luego se asocian como dije si hay cultura y medio propicio.
luego este desarrollo  con otras ideas puede llevar a mas.
o incluso la investigacion de las señales cerebrales puede llevar a que con solo pensar se pueda controlar........
pero de nuevo:
tiene que darse el medio .
no es por discriminar ni inchar con politica. , pero un "grupo humano" bananero planta bananas.
un grupo humano abierto , libre ,  con union y ganas para crecer no tiene limites.
aca (en casa) por ejemplo hace poco se dio el tema de los trenes y compramos apurados cientos de vagones a china o a japon :cabezon:, en vez de planificarlo y hacerlo aca..  

siempre la union hizo la fuerza.


----------



## asherar (Mar 2, 2013)

Sería interesante saber qué principio aprovecha. 
¿ Será un lector de potenciales motores ?

De la Wiki



> Una unidad motora se define como un motor neurona y todas las fibras musculares  que inerva. Cuando una unidad motora se activa, el impulso llamado  potencial de acción se desplaza de la neurona motora hacia el músculo.  El área donde el nervio hace contacto con el músculo se llama unión neuromuscular.  Después de que el potencial de acción se transmite a través de la unión  neuromuscular, se obtiene un potencial en todas las fibras musculares  inervadas por la unidad motora particular. La suma de todo esta  actividad eléctrica se conoce como un potencial motor de la acción de la  unidad (MUAP). La actividad electrofisiológica de las múltiples  unidades motoras es la señal que normalmente se evalúa durante un EMG.  La composición de la unidad motora, el número de fibras musculares por  unidad motora, el tipo metabólico de las fibras musculares y muchos  otros factores afectan la forma de los potenciales de unidad motora en  el miograma.


----------



## chclau (Mar 2, 2013)

Por un lado parecería que contiene ocho sensores diferentes, supongo que de potencial eléctrico como decís vos. Por otro lado en los gráficos que liberaron se muestran cuatro graficos de actividad muscular... no se si seránl los ünicos que usa. Por otra parte, en varios lugares dice que la banda incluye, además de sensores, detectores de movimiento.


----------



## asherar (Mar 2, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Por un lado parecería que contiene ocho sensores  diferentes, supongo que de potencial eléctrico como decís vos. Por otro  lado en los gráficos que liberaron se muestran cuatro graficos de  actividad muscular... no se si seránl los ünicos que usa. Por otra  parte, en varios lugares dice que la banda incluye, además de sensores,  detectores de movimiento.



El músculo también cambia de grosos al contraerse o estirarse. Puede que también "zumbe" en baja frecuencia. 


			
				Wiki dijo:
			
		

> El rango típico de repetición de una unidad motora muscular es de  alrededor 7–20 Hz dependiendo del tamaño del músculo.



Ver también: Potencial de acción

Tal vez sea el inicio de la simbiosis entre máquinas y humanos. 
Primero intereactuar desde "afuera", luego comprender mejor el comportamiento electro-químico, para 
finalmente desarrollar una interfaz electrónica integrada al músculo. 
De ahí al T-1000 hay apenas una cuestión de aspecto externo.


----------



## chclau (Mar 4, 2013)

La simbiosis entre hombres y maquinas es un proceso que ya lleva cierto tiempo, a distintos niveles de integracion.

El nivel mas burdo es el nivel pasivo, la maquina espera que apretes un boton, acciones el teclado, el mouse, el joystick, etc.

Un nivel un poco menos burdo es el que ejemplifican equipos como el Kinetic, en los cuales analizan el comportamiento del ser humano (sus movimientos, etc.) y los imitan o amplifican. Es una interface de caja negra, la maquina no sabe nada del ser humano, solo observa su comportamiento externo. 

El ejemplo del brazalete del Ipad es un tipo de integracion menos burda todavia, ya que esta analizando aunque sea en parte el funcionamiento interno del ser humano. Otro ejemplo de este tipo, con ya muchos anios de uso, serian los marcapasos.

Pero no es el nivel de integracion mas elevado, ya hace mucho tiempo que hay interfaces mas intimas entre maquina y ser humano, a nivel de conexion directa con las fibras nerviosas, como lo ejemplifican los oidos y ojos artificiales, por nombrar solo dos ejemplos.

Y tampoco se termina ahi la cosa. La interfaz mas intima seria aquella que se conecta en forma directa con nuestra CPU. Y tambien en este campo se dan los primeros, muy timidos pasos. Pero en la ultima decada se han hecho avances gigantescos en el campo de la neurofisiologia, asi que veremos mas y mas interfaces e integracion a todo los niveles entre hombre y maquina.

Si eso sera positivo o negativo... eso ya ni me animo a tratar de adivinarlo. Pero como la posibilidad existe, simplemente sucedera.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 4, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> como no se me ocurrio algo asi antes..


Ya se me había ocurrido, pero como apenas estoy aprendiendo a manejar MCU lo veía muy lejano


----------



## asherar (Mar 4, 2013)

Quise decir *grosor* ...


asherar dijo:


> El músculo también cambia de *grosos* al contraerse o estirarse. Puede que también "zumbe" en baja frecuencia.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lo que mas coraje me da es que yo YA tengo un circuito que detecta impulsos musculares, pero nunca se me ocurrio usarlo con ese tipo de enfoque.... y eso que lo que mas me apasiona es interconectar la electronica con la computacion

En fin.. sera mi proximo proyecto para armar en cuanto tenga un tiempo disponible..


----------

